# My First C.C.S.S. Grow (Computer CFL Small Stealth) Grow



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't smoked weed in a few years; last month, I was back home on Lake Michigan and missed my younger days of getting ripped on the sand dunes. Since it had been years, I had no contacts who smoked left in my hometown. Remembering my younger days; and recently having graduated college, I decided I would grow in my apartment. I know, I know; I shouldn't grow without telling my roommate. However, not knowing how he'd respond, I knew that I would have to be super, super stealth with my first grow. After doing some research, I decided that spending $600.00 on a PC grow box that was super stealth was out of my budget. Researching primarily on this site, I took $150.00; scored some seeds from some college friends and here I am, two weeks into my "green" journey. 

Several of you will likely advise me to abandon CFL's and switch to HPS or Metal Halide lights. While I will likely purchase a 105watt envirolite eventually, this will be the most light that I plan on using. Frankly and respectfully, I plan on sticking with the CFL's. Heading off to law school, money is tight. Several of you will also tell me that my grow box is too short; recall that I haven't smoked in years and am not concerned with a large yield. This has become a hobby for me and if I only get one bowl out of this attempt; I'd get higher than I have been since grade school and will have successfully grown my own marijuana. Basically, the attempt would be successful. 

With those forwards, I am very open to all and any suggestions. Remember that money is tight and I am less concerned with yield than most. 

With that said, I'll post some pictures and than I'll further explain.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

What I like about this particular grow box is that it opens easily on the side and it has a lock on it. I converted the computers power supply box into the power mechanism for my four fans and lined the sides of my grow box with an emergency blanket. The box lets off little light; little enough that it looks like normal light that would come out of any computer!


----------



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

My newbie experience has resulted in a few problems; but my plants are growing nicely. I think that they are about where they should be. What I like about them is that they are only about an inch and half tall right now but they are extremely bushy. I started using nutes when the first set of real leaves appeared which resulted in some nute burn which has now been tamed. The second plant started off really weird; the first real leaves were round? Is that normal? And the second set of real leaves produced one really large leaf and one short leaf. The subsequent leaves have since been more symmetrical. Tell me what you think?


----------



## CurbD2 (Jun 10, 2007)

If you ever want to upgrade your stealth growth , check out hydroponichomes.com , Tell them Todd sent you. They have an amazing selection of completly Stealth Boxes. I am in the process of saving to purchase one myself (My GF's currently in Law School, so believe me I know how tight money can get.. especially with her not working anymore.)

But yeah, They have some nice crap going on over there, a bit pricey.. but you can grow in stealth for years and years. Not a bad investment if you're going to be growing year round. For now, my little closet grow is going to have to work.


BTW - Has your roommate ever asked to use your computer?


----------



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

I am germinating some additional seeds right now; A friend of mine told me that the seeds were from some really good bud. I used the paper towel method putting the seeds on a plate covered with a bowl for the posted plants. Cutting down on space, and also stealthy; with this germination, i have put the seeds in an empty and cleaned tin of my chewing tobacco.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

A very easy way to create C02 for a very low cost is to mix baking soda and vinegar. The usual disadvantage is that the reaction is instant so the CO2 is drained out by your exhaust fans. A better way to sustain C02 output is to create a wick system. Take a red plastic cup that is 12 oz and pour vinegar into it. Create a wick system by poking a small hole at the bottom of a 16 oz cup and placing a few inches of yarn through it. Tie the yarn off inside the 16 oz cup to prevent it from falling through and cover the knot and bottom of 16 cup with baking soda. Place the 16 oz cup into the 12 oz cup. The bottom of the 16 oz cup should fit in the top of the 12 oz cup without hitting the bottom / vinegar. The yarn will slowly pull vinegar up and into the baking soda producing a sustained amount of CO2. Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## Joyride (Jun 10, 2007)

CurbD2 said:


> If you ever want to upgrade your stealth growth , check out hydroponichomes.com , Tell them Todd sent you. They have an amazing selection of completly Stealth Boxes. I am in the process of saving to purchase one myself (My GF's currently in Law School, so believe me I know how tight money can get.. especially with her not working anymore.)
> 
> But yeah, They have some nice crap going on over there, a bit pricey.. but you can grow in stealth for years and years. Not a bad investment if you're going to be growing year round. For now, my little closet grow is going to have to work.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice; I'll check out the website for sure. I only invested about $150.00 on my setup and it's real discrete. I'm happy with it, for now. I have another computer right next to it that my actual functioning computer. They are both under my desk and rather hidden and my computer is always on so there is no real need for him to look down; he also has his own computer so I'll doubt he'll do too much digging. Anyway, thanks for the post!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

Discount Hydroponics - Home Page lights an all other ish can be found here for xtra cheap...


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link 

Heres a link to the grow box that inspired my project 

PC Grow Box; Complete System for Growing Plants in a Computer Case


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

as i think about it now..i have an idea for you...you have your grow box on your desk...if you do does your desk have a top drawer....


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

It's under my desk; no drawers.... keep going with the idea...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

well if you had a desk that you kept your pc box on an with a top drawer..you could in thereycut the bottom of you box out an cut a hole slightly smaller in the top of the desk where the drawer is..then in therey you could have the xtra grow space providid by the drawer while still keeping it xtra stealthy...just a thought


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

could do the same to the top and move the lights up; we'll see if I get to that point and thanks for the advice.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

but if you did it to the top wouldn't you xpose your grow opp?anyway it shouldn't be to xpensive you could probly find a desk at your local re-sale store for cheap10-20bucks..an more cfl's..uhh..if you must...for cheap as well...


----------



## morp (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> but if you did it to the top wouldn't you xpose your grow opp?anyway it shouldn't be to xpensive you could probly find a desk at your local re-sale store for cheap10-20bucks..an more cfl's..uhh..if you must...for cheap as well...


if he's going to spend 10-20 dollars on a desk?! then he may aswell spend 10-20 dollars on a wardrobe and have all the space he needs. not the best advice


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

I think you guys are kinda missing the point here; this project is to take up very little space and remain totally discreet. I have a very nice wooden desk that I paid several hundred dollars for; I don't think replacing it with a 10-20 dollar desk is quite worth the reward. And money is not the issue for a wardrobe, space is. I've seen several successful computer grows in these forums. Why is is that you're recommending more space Morp? Remember that yield is not an issue; I'm growing for fun and would be happy with 2 grams.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

Something appears wrong with my plants today. The leaves are pointing up; any suggestions?


----------



## iwir3d (Jun 11, 2007)

looks more like curling down at the tips.. look at the grow journal.. i have some plants that look like there pointing upwards too but im asumming mine are just really healthy because as mine grow they level out


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

So you're implying that my plants are ok?


----------



## iwir3d (Jun 11, 2007)

Do some searching in the GrowFAW (plant desease section) and see if anyhting matches your description.. these plants are very forgiving so I think they will do just fine for now.. if not check them tomorrow and if they get worse then let us know.

Suggestion: move the lights closer (if possible) to about 2 inches from top of plant if it doesnt generate to much heat.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know what this means; my temperature was around 90 today and has been consistently. Is it because it is too hot? 

Iwir3d nothing helped me in those forums regarding diseases; thanks for the lighting advice. They are actually about 2.5 inches now. Is that extra .5 inches worth my trouble? 

I started some new seeds today for the fun of it; more pix tomorrow. 

The following are pictures from tonight of my plants.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone with advice, please let me know!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jun 12, 2007)

90 is way to hot. Try keep it between 70-80 degrees. Peace

BBE


----------



## insanity566 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol dude ur leaves are fine. there just reaching for the light. move the pot around a little bit so it gets light i na different area. im growing with cfl's aswell. they work great. when u start to flowering get it to where you have 2 warm (orangish color) and one cool (blueish) in there. oh how tall is ur comp. case? if you need any help or have any questions jsut message me.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for the advice; the case is 22 inches. I'm going to flower around 7 inches and hope for a small yield. The plants are pretty bushy and very short; I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## insanity566 (Jun 12, 2007)

ya dude that looks great. can u get a side pic of ur box opened with the lights on and plants in there?


----------



## Joyride (Jun 13, 2007)

So I made a mistake last night, I moved my lights up to the the top of the box to make room for more light that will be coming; a 105 watt envirolite and replaced two 23 watt CFL's with a temporary 45 watt CFL and one 23 watt; the extra distance has made my less healthy plant look like hell. I'm afraid it's going to die. I've also added some more plants that I'm waiting for to pop at the bottom. 

Insanity, side picks don't look great but are inclucded. Thanks for checking out my journal!

Please keep up advice all. I've moved the bad looking plant closer to the light. Anything else I should do? 

Pictures will be up in two minutes


----------



## Joyride (Jun 13, 2007)

here ya go...


----------



## Joyride (Jun 13, 2007)

Here are two pics of seemingly healthy plant and two pics of my dieing? plant; help!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jun 25, 2007)

Your plants, from what I can see, are fine. Even the "dying" ones, though only time will tell, of course. Yellowing leaves happen; when they contain no more chloryphyl (i.e., they turn completely yellow), just pull them off. I have no idea why, but the plants are drawing extra energy from those leaves. Snip off any brown spots on the edges, and don't worry about hurting the plants. You could cut off almost all of the leaves without it being a problem. As an earlier poster said, cannabis is a very forgiving plant. But I agree; 90 degrees is too warm- you want to keep the temperature in the 70 - 80 degrees range, closer to 70 during the early vegetative stages. It's best to keep it hovering around 75, if possible.

Also, I know you don't care about yield, but I know of a way you could nearly triple your yield using the exact SAME amount of space as you're using now. It's called the ScReen Of Green method (or SCROG), and it's a variation on the Sea of Green method. It's simple, and requires virtually no effort. And since whatever strain you have seems to stay low and branches pretty profusely, they're born for this kind of operation. Here's what you do.

Buy some cheap chicken wire from the store (or use strings tied together if you must, but that takes longer to set up). You want the chicken wire to have holes at least 1" in diameter, 2" if possible (most varieties are two inches). Simply cut the wire to the shape of your computer, and duct tape it in a little bit below where you would want your plants to flower. Train the branches along the wire using twist ties (like the kind the come off of bread and bun packages), and train them all along the screen, using as much space as you can. With an overhead light, you'll have to trim stuff that pokes through the top. If you can, position your light on the sides so the sprouts off of the main branches don't try to make a break for the top of your computer. It's fine if you keep it where it is, though. If you know how to trim correctly, you'll even get more of it. Or you can just train the sprouting branches along the wire too. 

Fill up the wire with your trained plants. And then allow the pre-flowering tops to poke through when you want to flower, and switch the light to 12/12. Voila. You've used the same amount of space with just a tiny bit more effort, and you'll get the kind of yield you would off of a 4-6 foot tall plant, maybe even a bit more. This method was designed for people doing stealth grows, so they could get the most out of it.

So, I'm sure you wouldn't mind having a little bit more than an 1/8, and instead having a few ounces. It takes virtually no effort, seriously. You just have to watch the plants (to train them), which I'm sure you're already doing since this is your first grow. 

Oh, and in the vegetative stage, keep the light close to plants for the most profuse growth (as long as it doesn't turn the heat up on the plants too much). 2-4 inches is preferable, and adjust the light accordingly as they grow. Your plants will thank you for it.

Good luck!
~Will


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 3, 2007)

how are they doing today


----------



## cali-high (Jul 3, 2007)

ive been watching the grow they look great!


----------



## quinny248 (Jul 3, 2007)

It looks like a great setup I nearly bought a similar pre made setup (hyperlink below) Interested as to if using SCROW (chicken wire) is really as easy and effective as Will says. Have you tried this before Will? Anyway good luck with the grow!

Sorry its GBP - eBay.co.uk: SECRET HYDROPONIC PC GROWING ROOM, GROW LIGHT KIT WOW! (item 300125505639 end time 08-Jul-07 10:35:45 BST)


----------



## Joyride (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this journal; I went on a vacation for a week and figured this would happen; but my plants shriveled and died. I have since gotten some more bag seeds from a friend, germinated and planted them, I will post pictures as soon as they sprout. 

Thanks to all of you who have so far paid attention and as the old proverb reminds us: when at first one does not succeed, try, try again...


----------



## ancible (Jul 18, 2007)

For future reference, you might want to look at humboldt county's own bushmaster (mouthful, right?) It's like 30-40 bucks and kinda temperamental from what i hear, but could really help you out.

GL and keep trying...


----------



## trafik (Jul 24, 2007)

do you guys know whats the best light solution for a pc grow like that , I got a case that 30 in tall and I dont know what will be the best light for that little space. Do I even consider hps or Mh ,they run hot. will a 125 watt flourescent do it, is that a ok light or not that good.... Hydroempire, Organic Hydroponic Nutrients, Indoor Grow Lights and Supplies - Garden Light Fluorescent - 125W [HLFGL125W] - $74.95


----------



## eastcoastventner (Sep 26, 2007)

how did you build your growbox and how did you incoporate all the wires to one central cord


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey i just read up this thread and was intrested in how your pc grow box is going? Any buds going on? Got any more pics?? This is the fist time i read up on anyone trying this and am reall curious on how it turns out


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

Joyride said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> Heres a link to the grow box that inspired my project
> 
> PC Grow Box; Complete System for Growing Plants in a Computer Case


 
There plants look dead lol


----------



## Slam (Nov 5, 2007)

Weed Guy said:


> There plants look dead lol


That site is classic, all of the testimonial are about growing tomatoes, why would you need an odor neutralizing agent for your tomatoes, and why would you need to use a stealth grow? 

Any pics of the new plants yet btw?


----------



## bearo420 (Nov 5, 2007)

wow dude. just stop now, cut your losses. your going to be so angry when you smoke all good bud you harvest in one bong hit. your going to have like 2 grams of leafy crap, and about a bowl of bud. just stop


----------



## whatapothead (Nov 24, 2007)

bearo420 you're an idiot

obviously never grown before or if you have you have no clue how to grow.


----------



## mr j2 (Jan 5, 2008)

did the plants die..how are they doing?!


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah man where the hell did you go?


----------



## Joyride (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a successful Harvest. Obviously my yield wasn't large, probably around a 1/4 ounce total. But I got high off of my own home grown dope which was pretty neat. 

About 2.5 months ago I planted another seed. I haven't been keeping up with the pics weekly, but since my plant has just shown to be a female, I figured I re begin posts to show you that it can be done. 

This plant was grown with ONE 42W CFL in a computer case.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Im sure wed all LOVE to see the yield


----------



## Joyride (Feb 27, 2008)

My last grow, I started chopping the Cola's too early because I was anxious. I'll make sure I don't touch this plant until it's fully ready to be harvested. Sex was just shown about a week ago, how long do you all think before I'm ready to start curing? 

Thanks for returning to my thread, btw, I'll make sure that I take a picture of the yield when I'm finished.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey dude i was follwing your thread, really cool dude,yeah your plants were suffering heat stress it looked like to me!! thats why they got worse when you brought them to the lite, and the yellow was nute deffeciancy. i had the same things. you should be happy with 1/4 once, thats great for a pc


----------



## Joyride (Feb 29, 2008)

Raeman, 

Thanks, I had two plants last time. But I didn't top them and there was really only one main Cola and four smaller ones. This one has Four large Colas and four more below. I'm thinking even though their is only one plant, I may actually get a larger Yield. The pistols are now starting to pop throughout the plant, I'll post more pictures soon. 

Any idea on how much longer I have to wait?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 29, 2008)

if pistills are just popping then anywhere from 8 to 10 weeks. Yes post some pics of this yeild!


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 23, 2008)

u gone???????


----------



## Joyride (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some updated Pics. How long till Harvest?


----------



## Joyride (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone still keeping up with this journal?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

I am, now i need to waste 10 character...


----------



## Joyride (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. I'm thinking I about buying some Low-Ryder for the next grow. How do you think it would do in my comp? Is there much of a difference between LR1 and 2? 

How long do you think I have left until harvest?


----------



## cocobitzz (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd say like... 2 more weeks? That seems kinda short to me actually, I'd say 2-4 more weeks MAX.


----------



## Joyride (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok, two-four more weeks, got it. I'm hoping that the buds crystalize a little bit more. Is that to be expected? The seeds are bag seeds from a friend who said it was some pretty decent stuff. But, still, some crystals would be nice.


----------



## Joyride (Apr 12, 2008)

Some more pics. Any idea of what you all are predicting for my yield?


----------



## Joyride (Apr 13, 2008)

Question - are the trichomes the hairs on the plant? The pictures I've found online seem to suggest they are on the leaves on the bud around the plant and the hairs? I'm confused.


----------



## Joyride (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my entire grow box as well as some through a magnifying glass. How does it look?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 14, 2008)

they look hungry and under-watered to me. 
Trichomes are found on the leaves near the buds


----------



## Joyride (Apr 14, 2008)

Uberpea, 

what are the symptoms that suggest that prognosis?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey man, you got that much weed from one 42 watt bulb, that seems improbable to me... but congrats


----------



## Joyride (Apr 14, 2008)

Raeman, not sure how much weed "that much weed" is. But, the plant you see was grown with one 42 watt cfl.


----------



## Joyride (Apr 15, 2008)

Any other opinions? Does my plant look unhealthy as uberpea suggested?


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 15, 2008)

My guess is 2 gs if its manicures right
I just finished an experiment grow, the plant spent 90% of time in a pc, last maybe 10% was in my real grow box (also cfls). Resulted in just under 3 gs dry but its still a great smoke, and sweet. Not a high yielder but always wanted to try it.


----------



## Joyride (Apr 17, 2008)

2g's seems less than the yield I produced on my last grow, which seems like it had less bud than this grow. We'll see. Thanks for looking at my journal though, I appreciate it!


----------



## nils (Apr 27, 2008)

love the thread.I grew 4 lowrider2 on my window sill last summer weather was pretty shit but still got over 1/4 ounce which i thought was impressive.they took no looking after and because of autoflowering i barely paid any attention to them just watered every now and them.they smelled really strong though.have a few pics somewhere,must look for them.


----------



## bigman (Apr 30, 2008)

So If i where to go the computer route i should expect more then an O?


----------



## nils (May 6, 2008)

hard to say you'd have to do research on lowriders,as far as i remember most peole were getting shit yields,someone did grow oz plants but under alot of light,mine grew on my windowsill in bad weather,they took longer to grow than they should have but i was quite happy with them,the only way to find out is to experiment with your computer grow and let us all know.but you would want to plant a few,out of 10 seeds 2 didnt germinate 4 were males and one died.


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

I have no idea what my yield will be, but I am growing in a computer case and I am definitely looking to see more then 3g. I got over 20 bud sites.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (May 24, 2008)

what about the smell? wouldnt it reek in the room with the case?


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

simple carbon filter setup.... all built for under 5 bucks


----------



## bambam123 (Jun 8, 2008)

what wattage are those cfl lightbulbs in your stealth grow box


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you finished yet?


----------



## CharCole (Jun 12, 2008)

I did two Lowryder #1 in a pc it was super easy.they didn't smell too bad and i got about 20 grams of decent hydro. So 15-20 grams every 65 days isn,t too bad....its better that nothing. Good luck


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 14, 2008)

I suggest anyone interested in doing a PC grow try doing a SCROG, screen of green, with chicken wire. the one plant this guy had, which looked to be a pretty good size for his lighting, could have produced as much as 4 times the amount with only a little more time spent vegging and training the plant. I know you say you don't care about yeild, but surely more is better if you dont need to spend more than a couple dollars and put in a tiny bit more time? 

The only things you will need are: Chicken wire (enough to lie flat across your grow area), Duct tape (to install the wire), Twisty ties and/or string (to train your branches to the wire, and to train you top down at first.). Anyone probably already has some duct tape, so you need to buy a little chicken wire and some string or twisty ties (once again, if you dont already have this stuff).

A guy did a very good post along these lines a few pages ago, but I fear many may not have understood what he was trying to say. If you have this chicken wire installed at slightly lower than the point at which you wish to flower (for a PC box probably somewhere in the middle is fine). You use the string or the ties to bend the top so the plant almost makes the shape of an upside down "U". I believe this is called LSTing? I could be wrong. Anyway, the branches will start growing up to replace the upside down or sideways top, which the plant cannot seem to fix any other way. You then 'train' these branches to grow along the chicken wire screen. You can fill up the screen on the inside of a PC box easily with only one or two females (you would want to use feminized seeds, or start flower to show sex, then revert back to veg and just grow with the females). And with just a month of Vegging while LST'd, you could probably quadruple your yeild. Make sure its female before you start SCROGing though. It would be a pain if you SCROGed a plant only to have it go male on you. Sex your plants before you do this method, or use clones or feminized seeds.

Using this method can make a very large difference, even in such a small space. It allows you to literally make the most out of your small grow space. If you are gonna go the way of the PC box, you should at least consider this, It is accomplishable even by those with just a little bit of experience, and most of how to do it can be learned along the way. I know you don't care about yeilds, but others might, and I'm sure even the guy that started this thread would be happy if he tried it. It's also great for controlling how tall your plant will grow. Basically it allows you to grow the equivalent of a 2 or 3 foot plant in youir PC box. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bambam123 (Oct 15, 2008)

what was the final yield and also how many watts of light did u use?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cfl all the way !! Im about a week into flower i am running 16-23watters half and half 6500-2700 (full spectrumish) haha i might do one of these for fun in my room!


Winkdogg


----------



## jameraquanza (Dec 29, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Cfl all the way !! Im about a week into flower i am running 16-23watters half and half 6500-2700 (full spectrumish) haha i might do one of these for fun in my room!
> 
> 
> Winkdogg


Hey how long you let your plants veg for? I bought a pre-made pc grow box from www.pcgrowcase.com cause i didnt want to build my own, or pay $500 some websites were charging..anywho, im one week into flowering my plants also. Im growing bag seed right now and its surprisingly going very well...i cant wait to grow lowryder.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 30, 2008)

jameraquanza said:


> Hey how long you let your plants veg for? I bought a pre-made pc grow box from www.pcgrowcase.com cause i didnt want to build my own, or pay $500 some websites were charging..anywho, im one week into flowering my plants also. Im growing bag seed right now and its surprisingly going very well...i cant wait to grow lowryder.


i vegged for about 6 weeks but my soil was crap in my starter pots so they are much better now about a week into flower maybe two??? stoned


----------



## ArmySkunk (Feb 18, 2009)

if you line your pc with a white liner over a mylar you'll retain more of your light. The mylar refracts some light. If you just line the inside with the white side of some tyvek (over your foil) you will improve your light retention. 

LIGHT IS A LIQUID LETS TURN IT INTO JUICE.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with the LST and SCROG posts, and I too will be doing this with my next grow. Keep it up man, I shall check back.


----------



## nonamegiven (Mar 13, 2009)

1/4 a case. do 4 cases and you'll have an O. Not bad. I'm thinking about going this route. I can easliy have 4 pc cases going.

thanks


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 14, 2009)

if your going to have four computers buzzing you might as well just get a mini fridge or build a grow box")


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 15, 2009)

With growing right. I guarentee you can pull an O out on each computer case. If you have more then 1 going, thats even better because you can use one for a mother. Then take clones every so often and make each case another stage of growing. Keep swapping em out and have a perfect supply going. I am thinking of getting my old case back up and throw the ones flowering in there. Then take my current pc case and just keep a mother in there. Take clones every so often and bonzai the mother and viola you got a nice little continous supply with less waiting.

But yeah, Id say if you know what your doing and FIM and LST you can def get good yield.


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 9, 2009)

dude wat happpened tp you did u die!


----------



## JoshyGuns (Sep 29, 2009)

very interested in ya grow!! gonna be starting mine soon>>everyone has awsome ass input


----------



## Cdubb84 (Oct 4, 2009)

looks great, my only suggestions would be to take out the tin foil and replace it with white computer paper. Actually I think u said it was emergency blanket, so that maybe just fine. But I'm told tin foil causes hot spots. I've always just used plain white computer paper and you'd be surprised how reflective it actually is. When I did this to my first grow, it was almost blinding, lol. But great idea, I'm bout to have to do a stealth grow since I moved and Your is very inspiring, lol.


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 7, 2010)

He went on and outdoor treak and died Yet to be found beneath quicksand. Just my guess.


----------



## JahBlessedWeed (Jan 13, 2010)

Please help me... I got a grow box in my room and I got 3 osram duluxstar 13w lights and I dont know if that is sufficient .. I make a video with my grow box http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_h_MRE961I


----------



## freebeing (Mar 7, 2010)

Lawyer huh? just how many people will you put in prison in the future for doing what you are doing? will you defend or prosecute growers and smokers? I pray to God you choose freedom over money.


----------



## leorfts (May 3, 2010)

he had plenty space there, definetly 2 more plants growing would be fine. should have gone 12/12 from seed all the way, along with cloning when possible. the lights were too far away. how come it's so damn hard to find someone who can actually grow weed in a small space??


----------



## ToucanSam (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to comment on such an old thread, im a noob obviously. but Wow, I love your LST in pic 11. 
I think it should be called...Crucifix LST! That ganja has died for our sins.

I did LST with the branches and not the stem in my first grow with a lowryder 2 and blue hash. It does WONDERS for bud development where it normally isnt significant. Like along the base of the branches.


----------



## MarkManganator (Aug 22, 2010)

Just read this thread from start to finish. Amazing stuff. Its all a dream of mine at the moment.

But for the love of God JoyRider.. come back!! Awesome journal!! I take it the pressures and conformities of "the real world" have gotten to you now that, I assume, you've graduated. All the best in the future.


----------



## HenryDavidThrowed (Mar 6, 2011)

word up young mc. i'm gonna try that


----------

